# Anaconda Choke



## Odin (Aug 1, 2007)

An often forgotton technique in MMA, the Anaconda Choke is a very good defence technique against shoot, you'll finds in training that only more experience grapplers will be able to defend against this choke since most MMA fighters mainly concentrate on avoiding the guillotine.

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=2287


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a great one to have in your arsenal!


----------



## Odin (Aug 1, 2007)

I do find when grappling that halk the art is actually trying to figure out what that other guy is trying to go for.
the more moves you have the more transitions and the better chance you have of catching someone with a submission.


----------



## TjThunder (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been on the recieving end of an anaconda after a sloppy(on my part) shoot and it definitely has the potential of getting a quick submission(in this case me)


----------

